# DirectCompute läuft nach Neustart nicht mehr



## Technipion (15. Februar 2012)

Hey Community,
tut mir leid falls das Thema hier schon einmal aufgetaucht sein sollte, aber Google hat nichts Brauchbares ausgespuckt.
Ich besitze eine ATI Radeon HD 5700 series und einen AMD Phenom II X4. Alles läuft unter Windows 7 64 Bit.
Mein Problem ist Folgendes: Meine Grafikkarte unterstützt eigentlich DirectCompute, welches ich auch brauche für meine Programme in C++. Aber immer wenn ich den Computer neu starte, zeigt GPU-Z mir an, dass DirectCompute nicht unterstützt wird. Wenn ich dann meine Programme starten will, laufen sie auch wirklich nicht mehr. Wenn ich dann den alten Treiber wiederherstelle, läuft es auf einmal wieder einwandfrei - allerdings nur bis zum nächsten Neustart. Denn dann läuft es wieder nicht****** Wenn ich dann den neuen Treiber wiederherstelle, läuft es wieder - erneut bis zum nächsten Neustart. Und so geht das die ganze Zeit...
Weiß einer von euch vielleicht woran das liegen könnte? Ich verstehe es nicht, schließlich funktionieren ja beide Treiber und nach einem Neustart funktioniert aber nur der nicht aktuelle Treiber noch.
Hoffentlich hat einer von euch ne Ahnung.
Danke schonmal im Voraus für alle Antworten.
MFG


----------



## sheel (15. Februar 2012)

Hi

hast du auch die richtigen Treiber, für Win7 64?
Hat es irgendwann schon mal dauerhaft funktioniert (mit nur dem alten Treiber oder...)?

(4000 )


----------



## Technipion (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Erst mal: Glückwunsch zu den 4000 ;-)

Die Grafikkarte stammt aus einem anderen PC (der jetzt leider Schrott ist) und lief das erste mal im neuen PC. Es war auch eine echt lange Angelegenheit, sie überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen; aber beide Treiber sind realtiv aktuell (der eine ist der neueste, und der andere der vor-neueste) und auf Win 7 64 Bit ausgelegt.
Ist schon ein komisches Problem, oder?

MFG


----------



## sheel (16. Februar 2012)

Hm. Was war denn beim generell-funktionieren das Problem (wenn es lange gedauert hat)?

Kannst du die Ausgabe vom Programm dxdiag zeigen?
(Screenshot bzw. Bilder allgemein kann bei Erweitert-Büroklammersymbol hochladen)

Hast du mal versucht, DirectX (wieder) zu installieren?

Und, auch wenn es einiges an Speicher braucht, vllt. mal die zwei Sachen dazu
(falls nicht schon vorhanden):
AMD AppSDK
Catalyst


----------

